# Sensores de ultrasonido



## Msanduay (May 28, 2009)

¡Hola a todos! soy nuevo en el foro   
Bueno, mi problema es que quiero hacer un robot de sumo, pero no consigo sensores a un precio económico aquí en capital federal, por ejemplo los SHARP infrarrojos están alrededor de $120 argentinos (unos 30 dólares), y lo que se me ocurrió fue usar los ultrasónicos, pero tengo un problema, no consigo el montaje ya echo de estos cm. el SRF04, 05, etc.   Sino que solo consigo el emisor y el receptor. Lo bueno de esto es q solo me sale $10 argentinos (3 dólares aproximadamente). Necesitaría si alguien me puede pasar un diseño del PCB para poder utilizarlos. Estoy utilizando un Pic16f84a. Ya tengo todo resuelto menos el tema de los sensores... ¡por favor ayuda!

PD: si es mucho pedir podrían darme una ayuda para el tema del programado de estos sensores...  

PD2: tengo conocimientos medios de programación, ya que realice un robot de fútbol y funciona a la perfección.   


Saludos a toda la comunidad.


----------



## alexus (May 28, 2009)

Ya tengo todo resuelto.... no escupas para arriba poruqe te puede caer en la cara jajaja

no tengo idea de como sera, pero voy a leer algun material de robotica que tengo yte cuento.


----------



## Msanduay (May 29, 2009)

osea... el robvot funciona correctamente... osea esta resuelto el tema del movimiento... solo falta sensores... ... ya estube buscando algunios manuales y encontre algunos diseños... pero solo irben para 30 cm cm max.. o tienen materiales q no consigo...


----------



## alexus (May 29, 2009)

tu quieres un sensor de proximidad de objetos?


----------



## Msanduay (May 29, 2009)

lo q quiero es detectar un objeto q se encuentre  hasta 80 cm. de distancia


----------



## alexus (May 29, 2009)

vichate algun sensor de proximidad con IR, se usa en robotica.


----------



## Msanduay (May 30, 2009)

alexus dijo:
			
		

> vichate algun sensor de proximidad con IR, se usa en robotica.



y tienes algun diseño q pueda aunqsea orientarme? la distancia q tengoq cubrir es de  80 cm. aprox.


----------



## alexus (May 30, 2009)

y si usas el buscador del foro? jaja


en serio, hay carios por ahi dando vueltas


----------



## maurox (May 30, 2009)

Msanduay, te recomiendo que te des una vuelta por el buscador interno del foro, podes encontrar temas similares y ya solucionados que te pueden dar una buena idea de como a hacerlo.
Aca te dejo algunos links interesantes

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f19/medidor-distancias-ultrasonido-14617/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f19/sensor-proximidad-275/

Saludos

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/sensor-distancia-mismo-sensor-proximidad-16685/


----------



## maurox (May 30, 2009)

mecatronica.li2.uchile.cl/Manual.pdf
Alternatica al SRF04


----------



## JuuLi (Ago 20, 2010)

Quisiera que porfavor si saben como armar un circuito para un sensor de proximidad hecho con un 555, que me avisen. Es para un proyecto en la escuela. Desde ya muchas gracias espero su respuesta

                                   JuuLi


----------



## NELSON SILVA (Oct 11, 2012)

Msanduay dijo:


> ¡Hola a todos! soy nuevo en el foro
> Bueno, mi problema es que quiero hacer un robot de sumo, pero no consigo sensores a un precio económico aquí en capital federal, por ejemplo los SHARP infrarrojos están alrededor de $120 argentinos (unos 30 dólares), y lo que se me ocurrió fue usar los ultrasónicos, pero tengo un problema, no consigo el montaje ya echo de estos cm. el SRF04, 05, etc.   Sino que solo consigo el emisor y el receptor. Lo bueno de esto es q solo me sale $10 argentinos (3 dólares aproximadamente). Necesitaría si alguien me puede pasar un diseño del PCB para poder utilizarlos. Estoy utilizando un Pic16f84a. Ya tengo todo resuelto menos el tema de los sensores... ¡por favor ayuda!
> 
> PD: si es mucho pedir podrían darme una ayuda para el tema del programado de estos sensores...
> ...



Hay un circuito que yo he probado con sensores de ultrasonidos y me parecio muy bueno detecta un objeto a aproximadamente 20 o 30 cm utilizando una tension de 5v, yo lo utilice para encender automaticamente una bombilla de 110v y temporizando a 10 segundos para lo cual utilice un micro 16f84a. Adjunto envio el plano del circuito de ultrasonidos.


----------



## seaarg (Oct 11, 2012)

Les comparto el datasheet de un sensor de distancia ultrasonido que se compra hecho. Lo interesante es que este datasheet proporciona el diagrama con valores y todo!!!

Lo unico que habria que hacer es el programa del pic, cosa que no es dificil para nada.


----------

